# Pancake is no longer with us.



## JeffS (Aug 16, 2011)

Pancake brought everyone a lot of attitude and affection for the last two and a half years. I can hardly believe that she was almost four.

She died today peacefully, if in quite a lot of pain. I don't want to discuss her condition right now. I'm exhausted, and the vet will likely be able to tell me more tomorrow.

I want to thank everyone who replied to any of my posts on this forum, ever. You helped me out tremendously when I was a fresh, ignorant bunny slave. I don't regret a minute of it.

Riley seems to be doing fine. I'm really worried about him, since he hasn't been really alone for a long time.

My best wishes to everyone.

ray:


----------



## Pipp (Aug 16, 2011)

So very sorry to hear about Pancake, I burst into tears just seeing her name here and seeing the post was indeed from you. 

She was much loved and her and Riley were a couple of characters, I loved reading about them. 

Nose pats for Riley, hugs for you. 

:rip: Pancake


sas :sad:


----------



## Nancy McClelland (Aug 16, 2011)

So very sorry to hear Pancake has left us. Rest in peace little one and binky free. You are loved and missed greatly.


----------



## SnowyShiloh (Aug 16, 2011)

I'm so sorry  RIP Pancake!


----------



## LuvaBun (Aug 16, 2011)

This is so sad. Pancake just had the type of character that made her adorable. I am so sorry 

Jan


----------



## jujub793 (Aug 16, 2011)

So sorry Pancake has gone to the bridge. Rip Pancake, you will be missed


----------



## Must_Love_Pets (Aug 16, 2011)

I am so sorry to hear of your loss. 

:bigtears:

Binky free Pancake, you will be missed and never forgotten.


----------



## CCWelch (Aug 16, 2011)

Binky free Pancake! Jeff when you are ready please share the vet findings with us, your loss might save another bunny.
Hugs for you and Riley, I am very sorry for your loss.
:rip::rainbow:

:cry2


----------



## tonyshuman (Aug 29, 2011)

I am so sorry. I loved your videos of Riley and Pancake. I hope you and Riley are doing ok.


----------

